# Voyager



## dr_adventure (Mar 1, 2012)

Have other folks heard of this new computer program that Wyndham is supposedly  going to be using to review all accounts and pick up anomalies (such as former fixed weeks every-other year contracts that are being double counted)?  Just came back from an update and had not heard about this.  Since I always take what sales folks say with a grain of salt - I thought I would ask.

Also saw something interesting at this presentation - the customer next to me was telling this obviously green sales person to get on with it - and the sales folks took this as being "RUDE" and lectured the guy - I was shocked - Made me want to get out of there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 1, 2012)

Lecturing the paying customer? The sales staff does this to be the "top dog" over the customer and the other nearby tables. You kept your mouth shut and didn't stand up and say "Look, you little twerp, how dare you be disrespectful to this man and his wife! We are your customers! You are behaving little we are scum to you! HOW DARE YOU!" And then you should have said to that fellow, "I am leaving. Do you want to walkout with me?"

And I would have NO PROBLEM walking out with my head high. What are they going to do to you? Throw stale danish at you? Or yell insults which might have other customers walk out also? 

And this is why I don't do "owner's updates".


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 1, 2012)

I do not know of the computer program that you made reference to.  However, it is not uncommon at a number of sales locations to review your account information to find "problems" with the account and then try and sell you more points to correct the "problem".  Aggressive behavior by sales staff is not a particularly new sales tacic.

UPDATE:  

Just got off the phone with Owner Care on the Voyager Program.  According to them it is a:

User friendly program that does a lot more things than is currently being done.  

     -  Waiting List
     -  Book ARP on Line
     -  And more


They say that existing VIP members are being grandfathered.

Letters are being sent out in the mail on this program.

Effects on ARP and VIP discounts are anyone's guess.  My guess is probably none for VIP Discounts in non-peak season or a slight increase in availability do to the program granting waiting list status.  The waiting list probably will have the effect of reducing the need for booking canceling and rebooking reservations as somethinig more desirable comes up.  Peak period reservations probably will not be affected much other than more efficient scheduling and utilization in the peak periods reducing VIP availablity (probably no real significant change because there is not a lot of VIP discounts in peak periods to begin with).  This will probably be a major hit to  the mega renters as it gives a fighting chance to the poor non mega renter owners.

This may be the "capture" program that was made reference to in another thread.  I am assumming if a VIP Member booked a reservation through the ARP period and held it for a peak season under 60 day reservation than cancelled it to immediately re-book it with the discount points, the unit would go to the waiting list and not the orginal person making the ARP reservation.


----------



## dr_adventure (Mar 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am assumming if a VIP Member booked a reservation through the ARP period and held it for a peak season under 60 day reservation than cancelled it to immediately re-book it with the discount points, the unit would go to the waiting list and not the orginal person making the ARP reservation.



That would suck for me - as I do that all the time - that is the only reason VIP made sense.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 1, 2012)

dr_adventure said:


> That would suck for me - as I do that all the time - that is the only reason VIP made sense.



There has been some indications in recent threads that the ARP to VIP count trick was starting to experience problems.  At least one poster indicated she thought it was a "capture" program being run by Wyndham for the higher demand times.  As it appears to be turning out, the effect that was speculated to was a Beta subroutine for this roll-out.  If this theory is correct, it could also possably explain the fixed week problem that was also raised because the Resort personnel somehow had a overbook situation while they were working out the bugs.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am assumming if a VIP Member booked a reservation through the ARP period and held it for a peak season under 60 day reservation than cancelled it to immediately re-book it with the discount points, the unit would go to the waiting list and not the orginal person making the ARP reservation.



Wyndham is already somewhat experienced with managing a waitlist...they already do it do it at Worldmark.. and at RCI


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> There has been some indications in recent threads that the ARP to VIP count trick was starting to experience problems.  At least one poster indicated she thought it was a "capture" program being run by Wyndham for the higher demand times.  As it appears to be turning out, the effect that was speculated to was a Beta subroutine for this roll-out.  If this theory is correct, it could also possably explain the fixed week problem that was also raised because the Resort personnel somehow had a overbook situation while they were working out the bugs.



Could this possibly explain where dark matter lives when daylight is present?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Could this possibly explain where dark matter lives when daylight is present?



Do not know, could be.


----------

